# DBS PQ SUX



## RobR (Apr 28, 2002)

Ok so 66% of the time this may not be true, but it's the rest of the 34% where it really annoys you.

For example: I got the PPV "The Others". Good movie, but it plays like a bad first generation DVD. Dark areas, fades, all the classic areas over compression drives you to the point of saying "Why the hell did I get this thing?" It becomes twice as annoying when you're paying extra for it. Theres really no excuse for any of the premium channels to be that badly compressed.

I would like some hard answers from the the big two on when PQ is going to get better with or without the merger. DBS is got to get on the stick, forget the quantity its the quality! They should start dumping uneeded channels like half the music and PPV channels...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

PPV brings in revenue and the audio channels would be carried no matter what as theyre not from the DBS providers but a 3rd party, ie, MC or Muzak.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobR _
> *I would like some hard answers from the the big two on when PQ is going to get better with or without the merger. DBS is got to get on the stick, forget the quantity its the quality! They should start dumping uneeded channels like half the music and PPV channels... *


Pretty much a majority of the subs disagree with you. The earlier subs were more attuned to good PQ, but the subs from the past 2-3 years have never seen Dish at its best and don't know what they are missing. Add to the fact that most of them came from lame Cable and it is even less apparent. So these people are getting BOTH quality and quantity as by their standards (everything is subjective). They know how good DVD can be, but they have never seen that level of PQ from Dish or Cable so they don't notice it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> Pretty much a majority of the subs disagree with you. The earlier subs were more attuned to good PQ, but the subs from the past 2-3 years have never seen Dish at its best and don't know what they are missing. Add to the fact that most of them came from lame Cable and it is even less apparent. So these people are getting BOTH quality and quantity as by their standards (everything is subjective). They know how good DVD can be, but they have never seen that level of PQ from Dish or Cable so they don't notice it. *


True, I don't really care too much about the PQ on Dish because the PQ of my cable company is so awful that I'm grateful for the better PQ on Dish. I have no idea why some people complain about the PQ on DBS, just be glad you don't have cable!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As they say sometimes, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. 

PQ is really depended on your Television size, and how your television is setup. There are lots of factors (brightness, sharpness etc...) which can make DBS picture look worse then it really is.

Then there is the personal view on what is good and what is bad. Some people come from having some really bad cable tv so anything is better then what they had, while others come to DBS after using a C Band dish for years and they expect the perfect picture the C Band dish gave them.


----------



## RobR (Apr 28, 2002)

I was used to the Digital Cable PQ, which is very good but it was prone to tearing. Theres no need to take this personal, its just the truth. PQ is on the way down... it shouldn't and they shouldn't let it drop any further. Cable is getting better and soon the only reason that DBS customers will stay is just for their shared hatred for cable. (Some of us don't forget) You can already start seeing some of that on this forum. Like I said most of the time it looks gorgeous, but at other times its below par. DBS customers need to start speaking up early as a service to their DBS providers so they always keep in step with what their customers want. Blind loyalty does them no favors.


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 24, 2002)

When folks readily believe MP3's are high fidelity, this is what we get.

"It's digital, so it must be the best!"

Yeah, right.

Watch a child pick his/her nose and maybe you'll see 'digital' in a new light.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I went from an old 25" Zenith tv hooked up to my reciever with RG-6 cable. The tv is ten years old and the picture was ok. I just installed a new 20" Toshiba flat-screen tv using S-video, and the picture is pretty awesome. Either tv, though, was 100% better than the AT&T cable available in my area...

After my last Chapter 2 military physical, I see 'digital' in a light I never hoped I would....


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

as my eyes are rapidly going analog on me, the sharper the picture, the better...lol


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have seen that some tv's bring a better picture than others, and also when they bring up those spot beams full force Dish said their picture quality may improve so they would not have to squeeze so many channels on one transponder.


----------

